# And it begins......



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I went through all my tools when my truck and trailer went missing and made a list with insurance. I thought I had all my drywall stuff back in a corner of my garage (its a mess) as I saw the handles, mudrunner, bazooka, roller etc. It turns out that box I carried my flat boxes in must have been under the bench in my trailer. I can't find it anywhere. It also had my 2.5, 3 and 3.5 heads. 

If anyone knows of any decent deals on boxes and possibly a pump (still looking), let me know. Looks like I am in the market again.

I am sure this is just the first of many tools I don't know are missing yet. The thing that sucks is that my insurance is already exhausted as far as tool replacement. :furious:

scott


----------

